# Marriage Visitor Visa Sponsor Letter draft



## jentobeharrison (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi guys, can you please tell me if this letter is good? Bad? Enough? Not enough?

This is the sponsorship letter of my boyfriend

_Dear Entry Clearance Officer,

I am writing this letter to support Marriage Visitor Visa application of my fiancee.

My fiancee, Ms. (jentobeharrison) , 22 years old and stays in (address Marikina City 1801 Philippines). She will visit United Kingdom in order for our wedding to take place which is scheduled on 4th of April 2014 and will be held at St. Helens. She will be on her vacation leave and will go back to Philippines after our wedding to continue working and apply for appropriate visa to settle here. She will be living with me in my apartment at (address)

Following is further information about me:

* I am a British Citizen, settled in UK
* I am currently living at (current address)
* I have £4,000 pound in my savings plus my monthly income as a (job description) in (company name) . My salary per annum is () 
* I am confirming that I will pay for all of her expenses; plane tickets, daily expenses, food etc.

In support to this letter, the following documents are listed below:

*Original copy of my passport (bio page and stamps from the philippines)
*Bank statements
*Certificate of Employment
*p60
*6 month payslips
*Mortgage details of my apartment and solicitor letters
*Booking of wedding date and receipt of the payment

My fiancee and I met online in January 2013 and started having a relationship as boyfriend and girlfriend in February 2013. I went to Philippines twice, first was May 2013 to meet her, her family and her friends personally, and we got engaged. The second time I visited her was last November 2013 for her birthday and to talk about some of our wedding plans. _


will this be okay?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't need a letter as such. All you need is to point out your wedding arrangement, your plan to return home with strong ties in the Philippines, and if your boyfriend is sponsoring you financially about your stay, his 6-month bank statement. You don't need anything about your relationship, as you aren't going to settle in UK. Follow the guidance given under general visitor: UK Border Agency | Sponsoring a general visitor
And please don't multipost.


----------



## jentobeharrison (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi Joppa thank you for the reply and apologise for my multi post. Hmm the letter above is my boyfriend's letter stating that he will sponsor everything. Should I just tell him to remove the relationship paragraph?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it's not relevant.


----------



## jentobeharrison (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi Joppa, how about me? Do I need to write a letter as well? Or just my documents? 

And also can you give me the best answer for this, I have two options, I will not submit my bank statements as I don't have much savings but will just submit my certificate of compensation, 

Another case is my aunt will help me and give me some money, then I will include my bank statement.

Which of the two you think is safer?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You are overthinking! You are applying for marriage VISITOR visa, not settlement. It's only valid for 6 months, after which you must leave UK - no other options. So just submit relevant financial documents to prove your funds and evidence of marriage preparation, like booking the venue, appointment with registrar, reception etc.


----------

